# Using Linksys WRT54G as repeater



## jbcal (May 19, 2011)

Hi. I recently purchased a Linksys E1200 to replace my Linksys WRT54G. I'd like to utilize the WRT54G as a repeater. Is this possible, or do I need to buy a "repeater"? If it is possible, will you please direct me to instructions on how to configure/set up the WRT54G repeater?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

The 54G doesn't work as a repeater. The best you can do is use it as a wireless access point where you'd run a network cable from your E1200 to the 54G. Here's an article on using 2 routers together.


----------



## jbcal (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! I will work on this over the weekend.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I believe there is a DD-WRT distro that will make that router a wifi bridge/repeater.

Repeater Bridge - DD-WRT Wiki
Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki


----------

